# Watch Photographs



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I would like to know what you think . I love my photography (landscapes etc) and watch shotes are becoming a favorite of mine. (more on my web site).

*My Three faves*


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

The Monster is a wicked pic, I want it on my wall in a frame!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Very good indeed. However even though it's "only a Sekonda"  seeing that watch in a pile of swarf is making me cringe.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Very good indeed. However even though it's "only a Sekonda"  seeing that watch in a pile of swarf is making me cringe.


My TAG F1 went in there as well my heart was beating like a drum 

The Orange monster has won me over Â£500 worth of watches in a photo competition in the US


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

cracking pics Brian,

loved your site, blimey you've a few photos! the wildlife ones in particular were my faves as were the monochrome waterfall shots.

Andy


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

RussellB said:


> The Monster is a wicked pic, I want it on my wall in a frame!


Me too. Great pics, but the monster pic is stunning. Well done.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I came accross the monster pic about a week ago surfing the web, looking for a wallpaper.

Good to know the one who took the pic is a member here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I nominate you to write a tutorial :notworthy:

just stunning!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is amazing


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Awsome pics 

This one caught my eye.










Mike


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Deego said:


> I would like to know what you think . I love my photography (landscapes etc) and watch shotes are becoming a favorite of mine. (more on my web site).
> 
> *My Three faves*


Brilliant - just what I aspire to but can't capture - very well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Everyone 

Its hard to keep them different and I am always looking for different ways to shoot them. Although I have just recived (this morning) a Luminox Navy SEAL dive watch so think I may try that in some water over the next few days  

Thanks agian


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent!

Any photoshopping involved?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

they are tip top put my efforts to shame

look like advertising agency standard to me

any old mil watch pics?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some great shots.... very jealous of your skills


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Smart pics.

Where did you acquire the Sekonda chrono? Never seen one like that.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Fabulous work. How did you light the shots of the Rotary and the Sekonda?

Rob


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

teriffic pics, i think i will keep practicing. :bb:


----------

